# How do I create my own website?(total beginner)



## topjaw (Jul 22, 2006)

How do I create my own website? do I need to learn HTML or XML? ...maybe someone knows a good book or website that could teach me? I wan't a website for my family to show pictures but i would also like to serve home video's and stuff.


----------



## JulieAsking (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi Topjaw. When I started out (not that long ago) I invested in Dreamweaver which is a WYSIWYG editor meaning that you don't theoretically have to understand html to produce a web page. However, by learning the basics of html you will be able to troubleshoot any problems. I also went on to teach myself css - there are heaps of websites that will tell you about html and css - just google. Using a WYSIWYG editor you will accelerate your knowledge of html as you can watch the code being built behind the scenes while you build the page. This method worked for me but I am still learning. Just keep reading, reading, reading about it.

Julie


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Bingo. Right here:

How to Build a Website

Everything you need.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Go here and get the free version of Coffecup HTML Editor: http://www.coffeecup.com/free-editor/

That is a code editor/WYSIWG editor. The code editor alooes you to edit the source code directly, the WYSIWG component allows you too work with pages similar to how you would with Word. You can place image and text visually then switch to the code editor to see how it was created.

There's plenty of places on the web to learn html, a great plae to start is http://www.w3schools.com/default.asp



topjaw said:


> I wan't a website for my family to show pictures but i would also like to serve home video's and stuff.


For that there is no need to reinvent the wheel, get a host and install something like Coppermine Photo Gallery: http://coppermine-gallery.net/index.php

Once you have a host you can have that running in a few minutes with a little help. It's like a forum but with images. Username and passwords, the whole deal.... Even if you wanted to make something like that yourself it would take years to learn the skills and develope it.  Once you have it installed and learn some HTML skills you can put your new HTML skills to work modifying the theme.


----------



## topjaw (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks guys,i'm a slow learner so coffecup would be helpful to learn from.
Just a quick questions what's the difference between flash and dreamweaver?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Flash is plug-in for browsers that allows you to embed a flash file into a webpage. they can be used for a variety of things, video, audio, games, some of the ads you see or an entire webpage if you wanted too..... Basically a lot of the things you see that is animated, has audio or is interactive is going to be made with flash. The downside is that user needs the flash plug in and although most people have it some don't, additionally using flash to create a lot of content will create a lot of big files. Not very user friendly if you're on dial-up.

Dreamweaver is a code edito like coffeecup.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I think he was asking about the program Flash. The comes in the Macromedia suite. It is used for designing the Flash files described above.


----------



## AttackRabbit (Nov 28, 2003)

flash is a timeline based application that can be used to be websites, animations, etc. In flash the designer uses controls and functions to run real time events. flash uses a syntax known as actionscript. Html is a much more basic way of organizing picutres , text, media into a various web outlets. Html is a markup language so most of the controls are limited or are prexsisting. Xml allows the designer to create controls and control classes, providing a more object oreinted html.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok, yeah i mean dreamwaver is great to have, but you really need to learn HTML/XML (the new website standard) www.w3schools.com is the best website. it takes time, but if you know what your doing in the end it helps much more. good luck. -cnelson.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

topjaw said:


> How do I create my own website? do I need to learn HTML or XML? ...maybe someone knows a good book or website that could teach me? I wan't a website for my family to show pictures but i would also like to serve home video's and stuff.


For making online albums, you can use JAlbum. Its free and customisable. After this once processes your images, all that you need to do is upload them to your web space. Which could be free or paid.


----------



## astrodaddy (Dec 23, 2003)

Or you could go to www.freewebs.com. Its where I first learned how to create a website without knowledge of HTML. You can create a free account or upgrade to a paid account as well. The web editor they provide is very simple and easy to use and comes with lots of options and makes creating a site pretty painless (including creating photo albums).


----------



## fredman (Jul 13, 2002)

I am not so sure you want to get into Dreamweaver just yet, but I would suggest you buy an HTML reference guide for future use, I use 'Sams teach yourself - Web Publishing with HTML and XHTML' every day, for the last two years.

I also visit www.w3c.ORG (and be sure it's .ORG and not .com)
w3c.org are the folks that set the actual standard for HTML and XML, everything you need 
to know is there, and as was already said W3schools is very good also.

And free coffeecup editor is definitely the one to use, go get it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a great resource from Eriksrocks: http://www.erikswan.net/web_resources/

Erik: You may want to put a link to http://www.erikswan.net/htbawp/ on this page: http://www.erikswan.net/web_resources/ .


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Ah... So that's what I was forgetting - I knew I forgot to do something! 

Thanks. I'll add it.


----------



## Galium (Jul 20, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> Bingo. Right here:
> 
> How to Build a Website
> 
> Everything you need.


I know you posted to someone else and your site is great. Maybe you could answer a question for me. I am using WordPerfect 12 to create a Web Page. I am only using it to hyperlink to a URL I have on GardenWeb. Couple of questions. 
When I publish to HTML and view in my brouser much changes ie. everything moves to the left.
Also When I hyperlink nothing happens. ie it doesn't come up in my URL when I look for it.
Do you know what I'm doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend using WordPerfect to create a webpage, I would use Nvu at www.nvu.com.

Make sure everything is aligned correctly. If you're getting a different result, you may want to check the HTML. To center text you can use _​_and​ or something like and .

Make sure it is linked in WordPerfect. If it is, again check the HTML. It should be something like this:


```
[URL=http://www.yourlink.com]LINK TEXT[/URL]
```


----------



## Galium (Jul 20, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> I wouldn't recommend using WordPerfect to create a webpage, I would use Nvu at www.nvu.com.
> 
> Make sure everything is aligned correctly. If you're getting a different result, you may want to check the HTML. To center text you can use _​_and​ or something like and .
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric I will go to the NVU site. Just trying to save some money by not purchasing software.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You don't have to purchase it. It is open-source (free).


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

just for reference, the phrase 'html/xml(the new standard)' is incorrect/misleading, the current standard is xhtml, a cleaner way of doing html. XML is more for making your own language so you can do stuff you can't in html.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, it's XHTML that you should use.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

XHTML is a recoding of HTML in XML

fun w/ acronyms!


----------



## AGCurry (Jun 15, 2005)

I tried the CoffeeCup Editor and found its interface to be nonintuitive for me.

Netscape Composer - free with older versions of Navigator - was the ticket for me.


----------

